# cheap ferry crossings to brittany



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of a last minute bargain website for ferry crossings or any good offers for sailings to Brittany?
We have a weeks holiday left ( 24th - 31st August) & are toying with the idea of going to Brittany for the week. The cheapest price i have got at the moment is £380. We would rather not do Dover/Calais therefore reducing the driving on the French side. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Brittany Ferries have now introduced a booking system whereby the later you leave it the more expensive the crossing becomes.

PM me for a discount code under my travel club membership.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you are sucking a back 'un Chris . . . as they used to say where I was brought up in the Vale of Evesham. 8O 

We hate the journey to Dover, but have never been able to find a really cheap crossing from Portsmouth.

The only suggestion I can make is to check how much discount you get with Camping Cheques when you buy the crossing from them - plus (I think) seven cheques.

I think the Caravan Club are still offering a similar reduction if you buy (again I'm not sure, but think it is three) cheques with the ferry ticket.

We got a pretty decent discount last year by doing that through the Caravan Club. They were slightly cheaper than Camping Cheques for our size van.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this BF £199 for a week.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/o...mail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=LA32512DBA

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a number if you need one for a 10% discount but the ferry costs are truly a killer to any last-minute holiday!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Brittany Ferries have no competition and that says it all. Back in the late 1980's early 90's we used to travel with them about three times a year. But now!!!!!!!!! We used to travel with their Frequent Travellers Club which at that time was very good value. However, I gather this is much more expensive to join now.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in Weymouth but its much cheaper (even factoring in the fuel costs) for me to do Dover-Calais than any of the western approaches routes. 7.5 m MH and I am paying £59 RETURN in Sept


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

ALL, THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION & KIND OFFERS OF DISCOUNT VOUCHERS. AFTER REVIEWING THE EFFORT REQUIRED FOR A WEEK IN FRANCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO STAY IN THE UK AND HOPE FOR GOOD WEATHER. THANKS CHRIS


----------

